# Furry Adopts- new discord server!



## Manny (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm making a server for selling and buying adopts and commissions, and just posting art in general. There will be a server economy so you can use that if you don't want to spend money or da points. There will also be free raffles and giveaways. It's currently pretty empty and I could use some people to help me set it up and later be mods. I especially could use help with bots. If you don't want to help set up/ mod, you can still join early to watch and chat as it gets set up.









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Manny (Nov 10, 2020)

Oops I got the name of my own server wrong!


----------

